# Mine's boost gauge bnr32



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Looking for a black Mine's boost gauge for my bnr32.
Either the complete triple meter or the single gauge.
Must be in perfect working order...


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Found one, closed .


----------

